# New Wheels for the Proj



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

I finally pulled the trigger on a set of aftermarket. I kept the stock size - wanted to keep the same ride while its still under warranty.Plus, there is still room to lower later if I want that. I wanted just a slightly more upscale look and something that will show off the calipers that are going to be painted next. They are like a cyber gray/platinum. The color reminds me of the newer Chrysler 300 wheels. 

Thoughts, negative or positive?


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks good. :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank you  I had hoped it would be liked..


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think it's a nice choice and looks good on the Cruze


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

those look good, what brand and size?


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

They are called MB Optima Gunmetal w/ Machined Face. They are the 17x7 5x115mm 40mm offset wheels with the stock tires. About 2 lbs lighter than the stock. I wanted the stock-esque feel and I have been getting that feedback from people as well. Some of my Co workers thought it was an LTZ wheel and I was happy it was subtle enough to make people scratch their brains.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I don't normally like non stock wheels, but those wheels suit your car very well. Very good choice.


----------



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

How much if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks instep6spd! And amped24 I spent 528 on these...but then there was a 30 dollar rebate and that was with 10 percent off with discount tire Co


----------



## Tonyb92681 (Aug 2, 2014)

Love the rims! Classy and subtle!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks Tony!


----------



## vick_cruze89 (Jun 26, 2015)

What size are those and where did you get it? if you don't mind asking? i just bought a Cruze yesterday and im trying to get new wheels.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Vick: I got them from discount tire Co. They are MB Optima17x7.5 5x115mm. They are real nice. And good for the ride too! They are about 2 lbs lighter than the stock ones which are 24lbs.


----------

